# Male Betta Models Needed!!



## Morten

Hello everyone!

Here is a slightly different contest. I agreed to do a couple paintings for UnityPoint Iowa Methodist Hospital, for one of the rooms where they do EEG tests for children. The room is very bland, neutral brown, and does not even have a window. I thought paintings of a couple of bettas would liven things up.

This is where you come in.

I am looking for photos of your favorite betta boys. I would like for their whole bodies/fins to be in the photo, long fins preferred. The more flare, the better. Let's try for medium sized images, because I want to be able to see the details on your betta, but I don't want the thread to become too heavy. *Maximum of 3 fish per entry.* Please include their names so I can sign the paintings with them.

This contest will have 2 winners, whose bettas will be featured in the paintings. I am planning to document the project from start to finish, so the winners will be provided with all the photos and images of the final result in high and low resolution (ready for sharing or printing). Depending on how popular this is, I may let everyone else see the pictures, too ;-)

I will judge based on which fish will work best in a composition. 

*Deadline is September 22nd!* 
Sorry that it's so soon but I don't want to keep the hospital waiting.


----------



## charislynne

i will enter soon!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Oh yay! That sounds like a fantastic idea and I think that will really give the room a much better feeling all around!

I'd like to present three of my boy's:

The first is not longed finned but he's still a beautiful boy. His name is Aero, a traditional PK turquoise male.









Second is my handsome Copper Double tail Partial HMEE boy; Mercury.









And of course I have to enter my favorite (shhh don't tell the others) boy in the entire world; Rembrandt who is a HM Mustard Gas boy.









And in the happenstance that any of my boy's win, I do have like ten million other photos that you can use if you need to reference colors and whatnot, I'm sure that goes for everyone here too though ^_^


----------



## MattsBettas

I will definitely enter later, I'm just dropping by to commend you on doing this... That is an amazing cause and I'm sure it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Indigo Betta

I know my bettas are a scruffy bunch but I'll enter anyway 
heres my two bettas Igneel and Ellis :-D
















and heres my old betta Indigo (I miss Indigo so much:sad


----------



## Canis

Here is one of my boys who is not yet named. I have some better pictures when it comes to the nitpicky things, but this best shows off his colors. 









And then I have Broseidon. Again, I have a ton of pictures of him XD This is my most detailed, though it doesn't get all of his fins.









And here we have Typhoon ^^ I can get plenty of beautiful pictures of him, I just don't have very many right now.


----------



## Saber

That's such a great thing to do. I'm sure the kids will love it.

Storm:
 

Iskander:


Levi (hope aquabid photos are ok? I've won and paid for this guy and he is on his way to me!  )


----------



## peachii

My beloved Princess George who is an almost blind dragonscale betta, who's scales are slowly growing over his eyes but remains a happy and energetic betta.


----------



## Skyewillow

Don Quixote


----------



## sbrit94

Here are my bettas..
Cooper-








GD-


----------



## Larthan

Sputnik


----------



## Morten

peachii said:


> My beloved Princess George who is an almost blind dragonscale betta, who's scales are slowly growing over his eyes but remains a happy and energetic betta.


I have a VT boy who has the exact colors and almost the exact pattern that I named Prince George! He's super curious and extremely picky. What a coincidence, though!


----------



## Morten

All of the bettas are so beautiful. You guys are going to make this hard lol. And the thread has only been up for one day!


----------



## Morten

And it seems I was too exited to start this contest, so I forgot to mention... *THIS IS NOT AN OFFICIAL BETTAFISH.COM CONTEST. *

It's just me.. being excited.


----------



## Elsewhere

Ooh, someone who actually WANTS pictures of my boys!  Also, some of these pics are a bit dated, they really hate posing for me!

This is Pigg, my DT boy, and favourite (but don't tell the others!) :









This is Boreas, my halfmoon. RIP to my little guy :/









And finally, Atlas, my Delta!


----------



## bradleyjames77

My halfmoon named "sneaux"


----------



## bradleyjames77

Idk if I can enter the same betta but here's another good shot of "sneaux"


----------



## bradleyjames77

And my boy "knight"


----------



## Weaver

Ack! I need to get a picture of Kasper then!


----------



## KeshiaB

He's only a VT but I think he's gorgeous, this is my Kiedis


----------



## TiffanyP

A fellow Iowan! I think it's awesome you're doing that for the kids  Here are a couple of great shots of 3 of my boys. If I end up winning I have tons more pictures of them to give to you for color references and what not 

Pascal:


Darryl:


And the late, great, Gaston:


----------



## carrohason

I know they aren't too impressive, but here are my three boys.

Augustus:









Isemery:









Taemin:


----------



## PonyJumper101

Never won a contest before but it never hurts to try 

Tsunami


----------



## Thomasdog

Sparta!  This is such a great cause, I am so glad that you are doing this!! Imagine the joy on their faces at seeing some of the most beautiful animals in the world!


----------



## Mo

Flame

































Saphire 

























Lucky (this fish was literally a dollar)


----------



## MusicLover94

This is my fish named Squirt (from finding nemo)


----------



## tilli94

I never got to meet or name this beautiful boy but I think hes beautiful enough to brighten any room. Yes he is mine, I bought him but he died somehow during shipping.  plus his colors remind me of sunshine in place of a window :-D


----------



## Morten

Just a reminder that this contest will be over in a few days! Thank you all for entering your beautiful bettas. I am definitely going to have a hard time picking just two.


----------



## RowdyBetta

Daniel, before he became a tail-biter








The day I got him









Peach, RIP

















Gallifrey <3










































I would've entered Manzeppi, but I don't think his pics are clear enough. XD


----------



## Canis

Wait, are we allowed to put up multiple pictures of the same fish? Or just one picture for each fish?


----------



## whiskandbowl

Logan says hello!


----------



## madmonahan

My boy Royal!


----------



## Morten

Canis said:


> Wait, are we allowed to put up multiple pictures of the same fish? Or just one picture for each fish?


You can post multiple pictures of the same fish, but you can only enter 3 fish.


----------



## sbrit94

Here is my third entry. This is Beast (he's huge!!)


----------



## charislynne

here is my Q-Tip


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Here's one of my wild Betta persephone males. I thought I might as well put him up because he's different and he is stunning (in my obviously not biased opinion haha).


----------



## blufish425

My newest addition Adonis, not long finned, but gorgeous bright color


----------



## lilnaugrim

Paint ALL the Betta's! hahah


----------



## Morten

lilnaugrim said:


> Paint ALL the Betta's! hahah


Ok. Maybe not for this project, but commissions can be arranged for willing betta owners. And Michael's is close at hand, so there is a number of things I can paint on.


----------



## Toby1985

*Toby!*

I may be too late, but still a proud betta mommy and want to show him off


----------



## lilnaugrim

Morten said:


> Ok. Maybe not for this project, but commissions can be arranged for willing betta owners. And Michael's is close at hand, so there is a number of things I can paint on.


Haha, yeah I was just joking really. But there are so many good pictures here! lol


----------



## Morten

lilnaugrim said:


> Haha, yeah I was just joking really. But there are so many good pictures here! lol


I know!! It's hard picking just two. I'm still thinking...


But I think doing a 3'x2' painting of one of these would be really fun. There are some really nice shots here.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Nice! Yeah, you'll definitely have to show us the finished products as well!


----------



## Morten

Time to wrap things up. Thank you very much all who entered your beautiful bettas!!! The decision was difficult to make and it is actually hard for me to accept that I will not be painting some of these beautiful boys. 

Out all of the entries, I thought the two that would look wonderful together were Toby1985's Toby and peachii's Princess(prince?) George!!

Congratulations! And thank you for providing me with references. I think I can work with the photos as they are. The canvases are ready and I will update this thread as I go. If anyone is still interested in getting their betta painted, pm me about a commission. 

Thank you all for your participation and support!


----------



## Mo

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## lilnaugrim

Nice!! Congratulations! And to everyone; Darn good lookin Betta's we've all got! :-D


----------



## Toby1985

Yay!! & Beautiful Bettas from all!!


----------



## tilli94

Congratulations! :-D


----------



## peachii

I'm so excited! Princess George says thank you!

I can't wait to see your work, such a great cause. I hope George brings smiles to a lot of childrens faces over the years, just as he does mine.


----------



## BettaBreeder99

*Here for the party!*

Is the contest still going??? Well, here is my best boy!


----------



## rubinthebetta

Sorry BettaBreeder99, I think the contest ended a couple days ago, and the winners have already been announced.

Morten, did I mention I've been stalking this thread for a while? XD I can't help it...it's awesome...anyways, congrats Toby1985 and peachii!


----------



## Trainrainy

*My betta*

This is my male betta Mwezi. His name means moon in Swahili.


----------



## lilnaugrim

Trainrainy said:


> This is my male betta Mwezi. His name means moon in Swahili.


Sorry Trainrainy, the contest was over a few day's ago


----------



## Trainrainy

Yes I read that after I posted the pic


----------



## Toby1985

Your betta is beautiful!! Awesome colors!


----------



## Toby1985

Trainrainy said:


> This is my male betta Mwezi. His name means moon in Swahili.


Your betta is beautiful! Awesome colors


----------



## Trainrainy

Thanks


----------



## liey87

Could some post a picture of the betta with the picture of your betta aquarium environment?

I need some guide pal. Last time I put a sand (buy from store) and all my fish starting to weak and die in a few days..this is sad. I don't know what sand you all use. When ask the seller at store, they'll always said this one good that one good. Advise please. Now my aquarium is empty at bottom. No sand or gravel at all


----------



## peachii

Any update on this?

Would like to see Princess George in all his glory if you have completed it.


----------



## DashingArabian14

I feel dumb how do you post pics lol its Pluto's dream to be a model


----------



## BlueLacee

OMG how are they all so beautiful. this is also why I keep getting more, boys like thesse


----------



## Hanzobanana1

*Mr.Make It Rain*


----------



## Larthan

His name is Midas. He's dumb as bricks.


----------



## BettaStarter24

My boys, Oliver, jasper and Castiel. Included two of Oliver cause I can't decide which picture I like better. 

































Oliver is the blue/red rose tail, Jasper is the blue VT, and Cas is the DS SDeT


----------



## Seki

Guys, we all realize this was a contest from over a year ago, right?


----------



## Danyal

mr bubble.


----------



## TiffanyP

Seki said:


> Guys, we all realize this was a contest from over a year ago, right?


... Apparently not lol


----------



## Danyal

TiffanyP said:


> ... Apparently not lol


Lol I did but just wanted to show off my beta too


----------



## Alaura123

Is this contest still going? If so here are my handsome little dudes.

Comet (very photo heavy)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
pics from today


----------



## Alaura123

pics from earlier


----------



## lilnaugrim

Guys, can we please stop digging up this thread? Please check the date of the threads before you post. If the original post is from a year ago, chances are, it's not still going.


----------



## Alaura123

Now here is my other guy

Rocket (before he started tailbiting...)
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Alaura123

Oops... lol sorry about dat


----------



## Destinystar

Closing the thread since this contest was over almost a year ago


----------

